# Poodle loves Carlos.... Perhaps too much!!



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a long post, apologies in advance. But I think it will be fun for fellow dog lovers! 

I have two sisters and a brother, all older than me. Each of my siblings and I have our own dog. (My sisters have both moved out, so there are only two dogs living at my house; mine and my brother's.)

Carlos interacts with his two housemate dogs pretty well! I let them sniff him at a safe distance and carefully supervise. (I hold Carlos above the dogs' heads, so my hedgie feels bigger than them, and they can't reach him or crowd him)

This is my dog, Kuma. He is a shepherd-mix/mutt that I adopted from the shelter when I was 12.








He is VERY much a gentleman of a dog, especially around Carlos. He seems to realize that Carlos is important to me, and behaves very slow and gentle around him. (I think it helps that shepherds are generally protective of their owners, including property, belongings, and other pets) He is also somewhat wary of Carlos, even though he has never gotten poked by a quill. I think the huffing is enough to put him off. (Kuma is very sensitive to noises and tone of voice)

This is my brother's dog, Bo. She is half Shar Pei, half Wire Hair Terrier. She recently turned a year old and is still a bit rambunctious. 








I believe it is the terrier in her, but she is very, very interested in Carlos when I hold him. She doesn't do anything hazardous, she just watches him intently and keeps looking at me like, "Can I have?? That looks like the most challenging chew toy ever!" But I strongly feel that she would not really attempt any harm. Still, I keep a close eye on her around Carlos, because even a moment of playfulness or doggie instinct could be terrible for a tiny hedgie...

Surprisingly, Carlos tolerates them very well. He does not prickle or ball when they sniff him, and he actually sniffs them back! (As I said, I hold him so that he is taller than them. When I bring him down to the dog's eye level, they almost touch noses with their sniffing) It's quite cute. Kuma will sniff him, then back away and keep space between them. Bo will sniff him, and look at me, and look at him, and just looks so dearly enthralled.

Today, my sister left for a vacation, so her Standard Poodle, Chanel, is staying with us for a few days. (Yes, she named her Poodle after Coco Chanel... how frou frou can you get?? :lol: )








I found out this morning that Chanel is very, very, veeerrrryyy interested in Carlos. I took him out to hold earlier, and Kuma & Bo did their usual thing, but Chanel went onto her hind legs to keep sniffing him when Carlos was out of reach. I was like, "Okay Chanel, back off!" She obviously did not intend any harm, she just wanted to suck in as much of the new scent as she could. But, unlike the other two, she sniffed so excitedly that she was snorting air on Carlos, which offended him and made him prickle a little.

To save him from any stress, I took him into my room to sit in my lap and relax while I went on the computer. A while later when I went to put him back in his house, Chanel was laying right outside my door, like a fangirl waiting to meet a celebrity. :roll: She's only been here a couple hours and I'm already wondering how the next few days will progress... :lol:

What about you guys? Do you have any fun/cool/interesting stories about your hedgie interacting with other animals?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

My cat Max is TOTALLY obsessed with Daisy.

He can't get enough of her and must pet her, or sit with her when she's out snuggling with me.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

All of your dogs are so cute!  I don't have any other pets besides Liam, but I would love to have a dog one day. 

The only other animal Liam has met was my bf's cat, who FREAKED OUT when we tried to bring them together. He sniffed Liam for a bit, but then his tail went all bristly, he backed away, then ran and hid under the bed! Liam didn't really care about any of it, of course. A true scaredy cat! :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

zorropirate, that is an ADORABLE picture, thanks for sharing!! She doesn't seem to mind him petting her one bit :lol: What a brotherly kitty. He is a cutie, too! So is Daisy of course  People ask if I'm a cat person or a dog person, and I am definitely both haha, I'm just an animal-person.

cylaura, thank you! Kuma is the cutest, of course  I don't blame you for wanting a dog, there were a few times in my childhood where our family was dogless, and it drove me nuts! I love big and medium-sized dogs. Your boyfriend's cat sounds cute xD He knows not to mess with a ball of spikes! It's even cuter that Liam was "Eh, whatever" about the encounter :lol:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Jess that pic is priceless!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a dog named Chanel too!  She's a poodle/shih tzu cross (apparently). This is her (sorry for the dirty face, she eats a raw meat diet):
[attachment=2:yxtjmen0]1 (560).JPG[/attachment:yxtjmen0]
This is how she sleeps :roll: .
[attachment=1:yxtjmen0]1 (189).JPG[/attachment:yxtjmen0]

Anywho, I have 3 hedgies, and a herd of dogs. I have (I'm going to feel TERRIBLE if I forget someone!): 
2 Black & Tan Pugs 
1 Tan Pug (my pugs are my babies, I must include a picture! The one the right, Tink, always looks like he's smiling  )
[attachment=0:yxtjmen0]file.php.jpg[/attachment:yxtjmen0]
1 Papillion 
2 Rough Collies
1 Shetland Sheepdog
1 Shih Tzu
1 Shih Tzu/Poodle
1 Shih Tzu/Lhasa Apso
1 Bernese Mountain Dog

(Omg, my neighbour is playing bagpipes... :roll: ) :lol: Ok, back on topic.

One of my rough collies, LOVES the hedgehogs. He thinks they are the coolest thing in the history of ever. He gets so excited to see them out, to bad they don't really like him. He's a big boy, 104 pounds and he has long 6"-8" hair. One of my boys Cozmo, loves to climb over him while he's laying down. He just about gets lost in his fur :lol: . I love this.

My hedgies are the size of my Bernese Mountain Dog's paw, just thought I'd include that.

1 of my pugs (the one in the middle), is scared of the hedgies. He starts doing the pug scream when they pop and ball up :lol: The other two are very interested in them. One of my hedgies, Cozmo, is perfectly ok with the pugs and shih tzu's leaning against him, so it looks like they're cuddling! 

(My neighbor is still playing bagpipes, loudly...)

My rabbit thinks they are the greatest things in the world, which surprised me, kinda. Then again, he's the most energetic, destructive animal I've ever owned (lol?), so I wasn't too surprised. He's just not to sure how to play with this spiky ball  .

Your dogs are cute btw!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! You have *counts animals again* 11 pets right? :shock: I could never have that many pets! On another note, all of your dogs are adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

my toy poodles are always very interested in my hedgies...

btw, we recently met a small dog named chanel. she was wearing sunglasses.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a lab/shepherd mix named Mercedes who we adopted from a shelter when she was 10 months old. She's going to be 12 on September 15th! Geez!

Anyway, she is a little wary of Regina. She'll sniff bravely around the outside of Regina's cage when Regina is in it. However, when Regina's out, Mercedes will do the adorable quizzical ear prick thing and then very slowly and gently sniff Regina. She stays at least an inch from Regina, though, and after a few seconds of sniffing, Mercedes backs up and leaves. I think she's not really sure what to make of the prickly little creature who makes the funny huffing noise. Regina's pretty good about it too, unless Mercedes breathes on her too much and then Regina kind of raises her quills. It's very cute to see them interact with each other. Mercedes is very good with other animals, and I think it's adorable that she's kind of scared of tiny Regina!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

hedgiebuddy said:


> Wow! You have *counts animals again* 11 pets right? :shock: I could never have that many pets! On another note, all of your dogs are adorable!


I have 11 dogs, 3 hedgies, 1 rabbit, 4 horses and a chameleon. :lol: So 20. The most pets my family's had at once was 15 dogs, 2 chinchillas, 1 chameleon, 12 horses, 3 cats and 2 skunks. So 35 :roll: . I'm also getting 4-5 rats this fall :lol: .

Side note: When I was little I put a sign on my front yard saying "Bring Lost Pets Here. Pet Shelter." :lol:


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> hedgiebuddy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! You have *counts animals again* 11 pets right? :shock: I could never have that many pets! On another note, all of your dogs are adorable!
> ...


My goodness CanadienHedgie! Where in Canada do you live??? I NEED TO MOVE THERE! I wish I could've put up a sign like that outside my house when I was little! >_<


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I live on the edge of Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, lots of room for animals :lol: .


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

:shock: Oh my goodness! To be quite honest I forgot I made this thread until I saw it again just now    It was shocking to remember it, click on it, and see so many new posts and stories!  And photos, boy do I love those!!

CanadienHedgie.... I am so bleeping jealous!!! :x I want that many pets along with space to keep them! Especially with Rough Collies and a Bernese Mountain Dog! <3 You even have a chameleon?? Gah!! Give it to me! Your pugs are cute too! :lol: You SAY you live in this so-called "Saskatoon, Saskatchewan" place, but I think you actually live in Paradise and refuse to admit it!! ;P Also, one more thing:


> I'm also getting 4-5 rats this fall :lol:


No. You're getting ONE. The other 3-4 are gonna be mine when I ratnap them from you! :twisted:

Okay now that my envious rage is over I can talk some sense. :lol: 
I have to confess something, I never considered myself a fan of Shih Tzus, but that pic of your Chanel in bed.... that's pretty darn cute! I also find it really fascinating that your rabbit loves your hedgies. I've never seen any kind of rodent interact with a hedgehog (except one Youtube video of a hedgie following and nose-bumping an exercise ball containing a dwarf hamster...) but the idea of them being friendly is pretty cute. Especially since rabbits are usually so much bigger than hedgies. In some unrealistic, fantasy dream world of mine, I think it'd be adorable for a rat and a hedgehog to be housed together and be BFFs. Totally crazy I know, but... :roll: only in my dreams.

ReginasMommy, your Mercedes sounds a lot like Kuma! At least, where they came from and their behavior when it comes to hedgehog playtime!  Time flies when you live with a dog, huh? Kuma already turned 6 this year, I am gonna freak out when I realize 'tomorrow' that he's turning 12. >_< ..Mercedes seems very cute, judging by her snout in that photo! It's also a very cute shot of Regina/'s bum, but I already know that she's a cutie-pie-hog :3


----------

